# Tinted discharge from pregnant ewe?



## Parsnip

Alright, so I went down to see my sheep this afternoon after I got home from college, and I first noticed that Wendy, the pregnant, and MOST vocal ewe was no making any noise.
I fed everyone some more orchard grass and everyone ate, like normal, and drank water, like normal.

So then I started taking pictures, and Wendy had some darker tinted discharge from her vulva?
It was crusted and dry.
It was NOT red, just a darker orange, or amber.
Just a small dried up crust sticking to her.
It's harder to see in the picture, so sorry about that!

Is this something to be worried about?
She's due in about 10 days, give or take, and her udder was rounder today.


----------



## woodsie

Following...I had a ewe with the same kind of discharge but more...lots of orangey discharge...checked my calendar again and she's not due for quite a while, until March and the discharge has stopped. I had a goat that had some of that discharge a couple weeks before she kidded...when she was ready to go she had lots of clear/white dripping, not as sticky.


----------



## Parsnip

So Wendy is well on her way?
I'm not sure when she was bred, but anytime in the next 2 weeks is game for her.

I just want to know that this is normal and there is nothing wrong


----------



## alsea1

I am not positive, but I'm sure she is okay. Keep an eye on her. 
These critters like to surprise you sometimes.


----------



## Sheepshape

Usually this isn't anything to worry about. It means that the mucus plug has come away from the cervix as the womb has a few 'practice contractions' and indicates that lambing will be within a week or so. A few minor blood vessels at the cervix can break at this time causing the loss of an insignificant amount of blood.

Good Luck.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I would say that everything looks and sounds like it is fine!!! Good luck, and have fun!!!  I have a couple girls due in a few days too!!  Soooo exciting!


----------



## Parsnip

WHEW I'm glad to hear the positive replies!
I certainly HOPE everything is alright!

Wendy was fine today and there was no more orange-y discharge.

DUE IN A FEW DAYS?
Oh boy! How exciting!

I actually think the daughter of Wendy might be pregnant too, as she is starting to develop a cute little round udder.
Although the daughter, MaryEllen, isn't due until the middle of February? lol


----------



## n8ivetxn

Good luck with your ewe! - I had a set of twins born on 30 December and another set due any day now (good grief she's huge!) - I'm a nervous nelly!


----------



## Parsnip

Thanks!

You will HAVE to post pictures!
I'm currently getting my lamb fix from pictures of others' lambs right now!
Wendy is big too XD
I didn't think she'd get any bigger? BUT SHE HAS.

Do you have BB sheep?
Wendy was exposed to a BB ram, SO I'm hoping the lambs have flashy black and brown markings.
(and maybe white, because Wendy has a white face and feet!)


----------



## Hufflesheep

I'm glad this was posted I had the same question!


----------

